# Gobel's Quality First Pure Meat Food Products sign



## catman (Apr 23, 2018)

I dug this yesterday!!!  I'm so happy!  I think its from the 1920's!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

That's a beautiful find!  The condition is excellent for having been in the ground!  A nice porcelain sign has always been one of my dream finds.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome find!


----------



## catman (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks to both of you for the nice comments!


----------

